

800xchange founder killed by cofounder - dirkdeman
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-0901-africa-emails-20110901,0,5139385,full.story

======
jinushaun
This may come off as insensitive, but this story really reads like an episode
of CSI.

~~~
joshmlewis
Lax police boarded the plane just before it took off."

I agree. It is quite sad but the cover up was clever.

~~~
garethsprice
Not clever enough, though...

